# Performance chips



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

Just bought a jet performance chip for my truck. I Haven't had a real chance to test it out yet, but I was just curious if anybody had any experience with them. Any ideas, thoughts, or comments would be great.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

My dealer (Dodge) said don't. It voids the warranty.


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

Al Hansen said:


> My dealer (Dodge) said don't. It voids the warranty.


That seems to be the word. Darn near everybody told me it'll void the warranty. But I'm just past coverage on mine anyways so it doesn't make a difference. However, Jet has a link on their page to a Supreme Court case ruling that claims manufacturers cannot refuse warranty coverage due to use of aftermarket parts. I know K&N has a hotline just for customers to call if theirs dealers aren't cooperating. So it seems like kind of a gray area thing to me.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Last Man Standing said:


> [quote="Al Hansen":vvtomp4f]My dealer (Dodge) said don't. It voids the warranty.


That seems to be the word. Darn near everybody told me it'll void the warranty. But I'm just past coverage on mine anyways so it doesn't make a difference. However, Jet has a link on their page to a Supreme Court case ruling that claims manufacturers cannot refuse warranty coverage due to use of aftermarket parts. I know K&N has a hotline just for customers to call if theirs dealers aren't cooperating. So it seems like kind of a gray area thing to me.[/quote:vvtomp4f]

The problem is that the chip manufacture will not stand behind what they are saying about the warranty and will not back you one cent. It is up to you to prove that the chip didn't cause the problem with the engine. Even K&N will not stand behind their product when it comes to a law suit. Their excuse is that the vehicle owner did not maintain the filter properly and then it is up to you to prove otherwise.

So what kind of truck are you chiping? Diesel or gas?


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

Critter said:


> The problem is that the chip manufacture will not stand behind what they are saying about the warranty and will not back you one cent. It is up to you to prove that the chip didn't cause the problem with the engine. Even K&N will not stand behind their product when it comes to a law suit. Their excuse is that the vehicle owner did not maintain the filter properly and then it is up to you to prove otherwise.
> 
> So what kind of truck are you chiping? Diesel or gas?


I'll bet you're right on the money with that. They probably just wanna move product and tell ya what you wanna hear.

Chipping a Gas, just for kicks. I dream about having a Dirtymax to soup up one day, but that's probably quite a few paychecks away.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I have chipped every truck I have owned for the past 15 years, as well as ran K&N filters. I have not run into any problems with dealers and warranties. However, if you do take it in for work, unprogram the computer. Remove the chip and give them no reason to doubt anything. My experience has been you will see a small amount of performance gain, as well as a small increase in fuel mileage (depending on how you drive). More important than a programmer, is letting it breathe...such as exhaust and air intake mods. The programmers have greater gains in the diesel motors than they do in the gas motors. Good luck.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

One problem now days with a newer vehicle is when you take the chip out or reprogram it back to stock you will leave a footprint in the vehicles computer. This is all the dealer needs to see if they want to deni coverage on a warranty if you have one. 

I am a member of a few diesel truck boards and you would not believe the number of threads that start out "I have a 2012 Truck and the dealer denied my Warranty". There is a saying that who chips or programs a vehicle beyond the factory setting and that is "If you want to play, be prepared to pay" Granted not all performance enhancers will cause problems but they may down the road.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I have no doubt people have had problems. I was only sharing my personal experiences.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I know that there are quite a few vehicles out there that are running chips/programmers with no problems at all, mine included. But in this new day with Ford, Chevey, Dodge, and any other manufacture just looking at ways to save money denying a warranty is the easiest way for them to get out of paying a repair bill. The same is being done with vehicles with lifts of them.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

So if it's not a warranty issue with an older dodge are the chips worth it? I have a gas motor.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It is really up to the driver. They will give you more power but the power is limited to the size of injectors that you have and the amount of fuel that the supply, and if you drive properly you will usually get better mileage.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> So if it's not a warranty issue with an older dodge are the chips worth it? I have a gas motor.


I agree with Critter's response...as for me I have seen a difference, but like I said, I went to a cold air intake, dual exhaust, and a programmer. All costs money so you need to weigh it out and see if the rate of return is worth it to you.


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

bwhntr said:


> martymcfly73 said:
> 
> 
> > So if it's not a warranty issue with an older dodge are the chips worth it? I have a gas motor.
> ...


Bwhntr's got it. You will almost certainly never boost your mpg high enough to see a positive cost return. But you will boost horsepower, you will increase fuel efficiency some, and you will love your truck just a little more. Bwhntr is running a CAI, highflow exhaust and has a programmer. I simply went with an inline module and I have still seen a significant difference. I don't know if I believe in Cold Air Intakes anymore, all mine ever did was suck mud, make more noise and little more power. I think modern intakes have enough girth that with a little home-tuning you can make them just as efficient as a CAI. I've given my stage-1 chip a thorough test, and I'm sold. So much so that I have actually ordered the parts for a stage-2 set up. My stage 1 has been in my truck for less than a week, is still in mint condition and will fit most 07-13 GM trucks and SUV's. I have it listed at 200, but would give it to a forum member for a little better deal. It runs for $230-250 new, plus shipping. Considering that its practically brand new, 200 or less is a pretty **** good deal. Shoot me a PM if you're interested.


----------

